# Leaf Relief



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you like these pictures?


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

haven't seen that particular style around here, whats it going for a ft ?


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

tumpline said:


> haven't seen that particular style around here, whats it going for a ft ?


29.95 for a 10' pc

$1 per ft labor.

This style is contoured for hangers; they also have a flat style.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i have it on my house and recomend it to my customers there is now a version thats painted black to help with ice


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the look of that!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*who makes it?*



tomstruble said:


> i have it on my house and recomend it to my customers there is now a version thats painted black to help with ice


Is it Leaf Relief by Alcoa?


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

yes thats the style for use with the pre loaded hidden hanger


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Jack The Roofer said:


> 29.95 for a 10' pc
> 
> $1 per ft labor.
> 
> This style is contoured for hangers; they also have a flat style.


 
$1 per ft labor seems cheap. How did you arrive at that number?


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> $1 per ft labor seems cheap. How did you arrive at that number?


This is an add on. The installers are already on the site installing the roof. They have to clean out the gutters when the job is done anyway.

Frequently this product can be installed from the roof, you don't have to work off a ladder.

It gets screwed down to the top of the gutter, it doesn't take very long to install it.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

We install ALOT of leaf-relief. Usaully with new gutters. Our total price is prolly close, but I pay $19.95 per peice.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

$5 per ft for materials and labor.

I get a 10' section for 17.95


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Why would you go so cheap when the Alcoa/Plyjem recommend you charge $8?


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i charge 7-10


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Clean looking product, has anyone tried out the foam one that completely fills the gutter. They say it wont clog, but I don't know.
Anyone else notice the top row of shingles that meets the cap. A bit askew.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't tried the foam stuff you are talking about 4 seasons because I hear it is junk. I think leaf relief is by far the best.

When doing a roof that I am able to install it from the roof, sometimes I don't charge at all. I just "throw" it in but make sure the homeowner knows the value of what I am actually doing. It installs so quick and easy that I think on certain projects it is worth it to just install it for cost.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

There are so many of those products out there, but I may have to check that one out!!! What are your thought on ice dams. Do you think that these products make ice dams worse or happen quicker.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

ice will form on the top but the gutter and leader stay clear,so it drips away


----------

